# Little worm in my aquarium



## QuantumX (Sep 27, 2007)

I have seen little white worm like in my 10g aquarium and the fishes are eating them. Are these little worm good to the fishes?


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

these little worms won't harm fish for eating them
however they are a sure sign you are over feeding
the fish in your tank. you might want to vacuum
your gravel, and cut your feeding amount in half.


----------



## QuantumX (Sep 27, 2007)

Well, I don't have that much in my aquarium and....yes those are the worms.

thanks for the info


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

Those little worms aren't hurting anything and they are providing food for your fish. What's not to like about them?

Be careful about disturbing the substrate. That can introduce excess nutrients into the water column and cause an algae problem. IMO, substrates are best left alone in NPT's.

Bill


----------



## QuantumX (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks Bill


----------



## suey (Oct 15, 2007)

if you're interested in Googling them I think they're called planaria


----------



## Fortuna Wolf (Feb 3, 2007)

No, those aren't planaria. Planaria are flat or arrowhead shaped, usually greyish or brown, sometimes with spots, etc. They also have eyespots. 

Those look like... worms. Not even nematodes (my tanks all have nematode and copepod colonies).


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

Those worms are either "aquatic worms", which are close relatives of earthworms, or aqatic nematodes. I'd guess the latter because of their shape and color, but I'm not sure.

Whatever they are, I wish I had some!  

Bill


----------



## Fortuna Wolf (Feb 3, 2007)

actually, would you mind gathering some in a plastic bag with some water and air and shipping it to me?


----------



## QuantumX (Sep 27, 2007)

I have not seen any lately.


----------

